# A sculpture and a painting.



## David A Sercel (Apr 11, 2005)

This is one of my mixed-media sculptures. The bird was carved from a wood called tupelo and painted with acrylics, as was the flower, and the feet and leaves were made from copper and painted with acrylics. 








This is a watercolor painting of a Female Cardinal. 






David


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2005)

Very nice - why don't you go over to Darfion's water colour forum. We could do with some new talent.
http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=darfionart


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2005)

What beautiful work.   :thumbup:   I am especially fond of the watercolor; I like the perspective you chose of the bird's face.   Plus, the female cardinal is one of my favorite birds; their subdued colors are so exotic-looking.    

Thanks for sharing your work!       Do you do mostly birds, or other wildlife as well?


----------



## David A Sercel (Apr 12, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Do you do mostly birds, or other wildlife as well?


So far I have done mostly birds.


----------



## David A Sercel (Apr 12, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Very nice - why don't you go over to Darfion's water colour forum. We could do with some new talent.
> http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/index.php?mforum=darfionart


Thanks, I'll go check it out.


----------



## Darfion (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for joining. Thanks Hertzie for the plug. It _has_ been rather quiet over there lately [Tumbleweed]


----------

